# تعلم انشاء مشروع متكامل من الألف إلى الياء (2- Ettabs 9.2)



## هاشم حسن (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
أخوتي الكرام
أقدم لكم محاضرات في شرح برنامج الـ ETABS 9.2​ 
وهي الجزء الثاني من إنشاء مشروع متكامل من الألف إلى الياء
حيث كان الجزء الأول شرح لبرنامج الـ Revit Architecture 2008
وقد كان على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86022.html​ 
وفيه قمت بإنشاء Retil Building وهي بناية متعددة الطوابق
وفي هذه المجموعى من الدروس سأقوم بتحليل وتصميم هذه البناية بواسطة الـ ETABS 9.2
فأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد​ 

01_Creating_a_Column_Gridhttp://eng-hashimhassan.blogspot.com/2008/04/etabs-92-lessons.html​


----------



## Alaa Owda (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على الجهد العظيم وبارك الله فيك وبالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## engmohamad (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكورا وللأمام دائما وفى انتظار المزيد:15:


----------



## eng.walee (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## ابو حسنين (3 أبريل 2008)

*تسلم اخي*

مشكور على المجهود الرائع
والله يوفقك


----------



## ممدوح انور (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## سامر خير (4 أبريل 2008)

*تسلم*

يسلم يديك يا اخي


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (4 أبريل 2008)

الي الاخ هاشم حسن
جزاك الله كل الخير و نحن في انتظار باقي الدروس التعليمية
لي طلب و ارجوا ان تهتم به و خاص بادخال شكل البلاطة من الاوتوكاد الي الايتابس حيث انني اصمم حاليا مبني 30 دور و شكل البلاطة غير منتظم(مع العلم انني رسمتة داخل البرنامج ) لذلك اريد طريقة ادخال الشكل للبرنامج و لك جزيل الشكر-
هل يمكن التواصل معك علي ******و ماسينجر حتي اتمكن من مراجعة هذا المبني معك من حيث المدخلات و الاحمال الافقية؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا اخ هاشم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## هاشم حسن (6 أبريل 2008)

حسام محمد نجم قال:


> الي الاخ هاشم حسن





حسام محمد نجم قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير و نحن في انتظار باقي الدروس التعليمية
> لي طلب و ارجوا ان تهتم به و خاص بادخال شكل البلاطة من الاوتوكاد الي الايتابس حيث انني اصمم حاليا مبني 30 دور و شكل البلاطة غير منتظم(مع العلم انني رسمتة داخل البرنامج ) لذلك اريد طريقة ادخال الشكل للبرنامج و لك جزيل الشكر-
> هل يمكن التواصل معك علي ******و ماسينجر حتي اتمكن من مراجعة هذا المبني معك من حيث المدخلات و الاحمال الافقية؟
> hussam_negm#yahoo.com



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

استاذي العزيز

صدقني برنامج الـ Revit Structure 2008 افضل وأسهل برنامج للرسم والتصدير للـETABS والـ ROBOT وغيرها من برامج التحليل والتصميم الإنشائي وحتى أفضل واسهل بكثير من الـAuto CAD لكن المشكلة إن هذا البرنامج لاتوجد منه نسخة مرفوعة على المنتديات غير نسخة تجريبية حجمها 200ميكا فقط من اصل 4 كيكا فإن حصلت على البرنامج فقد حصلت علىخير كثير
ومع ذلك فإني سأتطرق ان شاء الله تعالى إلى الإستيراد من الأوتوكاد

أما بالنسبة للأحمال الافقية فساتطرق إليها في محاضرات تسليط الأحمال إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## أبو نادر (6 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بك 
وفرج كرب أهل العراق 
وننتظر البقية 
ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## هاشم حسن (7 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخوتي الكرام هذه هي المحاضرة الثانية وهي بعنوان

Define Sections​


----------



## احمد الشمالي (7 أبريل 2008)

لا استطيع الا ان ابدي الشكر لك يا اخي العزيز
اخوك من العراق


----------



## م عامر (7 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على جهودك الرائعة 
بارك الله بك


----------



## هاشم حسن (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
هذه هي المحاضرة الثالثة وهي عن اضافة الأعمدة والجسور
لتنزيل المحاضرة أضغط هنا
لمشاهدة المحاضرات دون الحاجة لتنزيلها اضغط هنا​


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد كم الماز (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك
من أفضل ما وجدت من ملفات تعليمية


----------



## م محمود يسن (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## هاشم حسن (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 

المحاضرات الرابعة والخامسة والسادسة والسابعة 
هنا​


----------



## على شحاته محمود (6 مايو 2008)

بارك الله لك أخى الكريم ونفع الله بك امة الاسلام وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسنات يوم العرض على الله يوم الحساب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## احمد كم الماز (9 مايو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخيررررررررررر


----------



## aljazerah (16 مايو 2008)

الاخ هاشم حسن 
مثل مايقولن الدنيه صغيره، اني زميلك بالجامعه التكنولوجيه وتخرجنه سويه بس انته جنت بشعبه واني بغيرها. يمكن تذكرني مرات جنه نروح نصلي بالجامع اللي يم المكتبه.
المهم اني كلش سعيد انه اشوف واحد من اصدقائي القدماء وياريت تعطيني عنوانك اتواصل وياك عليه وهذا *****ي على ****** اتمنه يطلع بالموقع حتى تضيفني يمك 
alialjazerah2003

وعلى الهوت ميل alialjazerah2006
انتظر اضافتك اخي هاشم


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2008)

Thanks for your help


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (17 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## hassananas (17 مايو 2008)

بارك الله لك أخى الكريم ونفع الله بك امة الاسلام وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسنات يوم العرض على الله يوم الحساب


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (30 أغسطس 2008)

:19::59:جزاك الله خيرالجزاء....!!


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (30 أغسطس 2008)

baraka laho fik


----------



## مسلم (31 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادي مكارم (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم:
أخي الكريم بعدك ما حملت الشرح تبع Etab على الموقع الخاص فيك. أرجو التحميل قريبا.
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الأحمد باشا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور بس الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## امير البدوى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا طيب اشكركم


----------



## elhalalsab (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على المحاضرات وارجو انزالها على موقعك في اقرب فرصة


----------



## مش لاقي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kastelyano (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على فضلك علينا 
ولكن لو تكرمت علينا واعدت رفع المحاضرات الاخيرة بسبب ان الرابط لا يعمل 
ولك كل احترامي وتقديري


----------



## engeahmad (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على جهودك الرائعة 
بارك الله بك لكن الرابط لا يعمل معي


----------



## مسلم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

إخواني الكرام 

لاخظت حديث أخي صاحب الموضوع عن برنامج Revit Structure و شغفه به 

اليكم رابط البرنامج كامل بمساحة 4 جيجا 
ما عليك الا تحميل المرفقات و فك ضغطها و من ثم إتباع التعليمات الواردة في الملف النصي 

و هذا رابط أخر لموضوع عن نفس البرنامج باصدار 2009 

http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t106097.html

ملحوظة 

( البرنامج سيتم تحميلة تورنت )


----------



## وليد قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

يارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ولأرجوا أن تعطيني تراكيب الأحمال الخاصة بالكود البريطاني


----------



## بسام.م.ب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الجمال (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## فحطان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعزك وستر عليك وحشرك الله مع عبادة الصالحين اود ان اسال هل يمكن الاعتماد 100%على هذه البرامج في التصمييم يعني بدون التدقيق يدوي والتصمييم المباشر اخوك من العراق م .قحطان


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كيفك اخ هاشم وين هاي الغيبه , مشكورين على الابداع المتواصل ونطمع المزيد وبارك الله فيك , واذا امكن ولديك شرح لبرنامج ال adapt اكون شاكرا وممنون .

مع تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا مهندس هاشم
نريد ان نراك دائما لنطمئن عليك


----------



## م.نجلاء (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااا جزيلا ونتمنى لك كل الخيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## nabel (13 مايو 2009)

Thank you very much I could not down load the lecture # 7


----------



## beretvert (13 مايو 2009)

موضع رائع من عضو أروع
شكرا جزيـــــــــلا


----------



## fozz (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed123 (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم علي هذه المحاضرات المفيده جدا حقيقه وربنا يجزيك الف خير انشالله


----------



## هندسة طنطا (15 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا , ما افضل ان يهتم المسلم بأخية ويكون حريص علي العلم والافادة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (15 مايو 2009)

الزميل العزيز :
بارك الله بك و بأهلنا الشرفاء في العراق 
نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Mustapha15 (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير و نحن في انتظار باقي الدروس التعليمية
لي طلب و ارجوا ان تهتم جزاك الله كل الخير و نحن في انتظار باقي الدروس التعليمية
لي طلب و ارجوا ان تهتم به و خاص بادخال درجة الحرارة (لأني بامس الحاجة له)
وجزاك الله مرة أخرى


----------



## زهير موسى (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود


----------



## mokh (18 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن محمد الخالدي (26 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ولكن ارجو منكم اعطاء مثال ثاني وكيفية سحب الموديل من الاتوكاد كونه البرنامج الاكثر استعمالا في رسم المشاريع اما استخدامك للبرنامج ريفيت فهو جدا قليل الاستخدام


----------



## ابو علي المدني (26 يونيو 2009)

والله ما كادر اوصلك شعوري بالامتنان لك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hegazy8888 (26 يونيو 2009)

*شكراً جزيلاً على جهودك الرائعة 
بارك الله بك*


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على جهدك الاكثر من رائع اخوي الكريم 
تحياتي الك


----------



## hassanaki (27 يونيو 2009)

لا يمكن ان تعبر جميع عبارات وكلمات الشكر عما تستحقه


----------



## engineer yaseen (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخ هاشم وانا اخوك مهندس ياسين خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية 1944


----------



## ذايد2030 (2 أغسطس 2009)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (2 أغسطس 2009)

"الله يجزيك كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك"


----------



## amr_sizar (5 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم والله تسلم


----------



## الأرادة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## life for rent (5 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا انا استفدت من حضرتك كتييييييير
ونتمنا عودة حضرتك بكل جديد ان شاء الله


----------



## محمودشمس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/احمد خيال (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الايثار (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تسلم ياخي على هذه الجهود الخيرة وسدد الله خطاك والله يوفقك على كل جهد خير ....


----------



## a7med 3ed (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراا يا هاشم ونحن فى انتظار باقى الدروس


----------



## doda2000 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور واسأل الله ان يجزيك خيرا عن كل من انتفع بهذه المحاضرات القيمة
متمنيا لك التوفيق
وفى انتظار الجديد


----------



## benrezek (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جازاك الله الف خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس هاشم حسن وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## almass (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه الملفات من افضل شروحات الفيديو لبرنامج الايتابس 
فجزاك الله خيرا مهندس هاشم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mdsayed (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا"


----------



## جلال طاهر (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي هاشم وجهد رائع وفقك الله بجميع اعمالك


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## احمد_سلوم (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك 
شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## m m a (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين حسناتك*​


----------



## m m a (15 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا اخ هاشم على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## hamzeaziz (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng md (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

merci boqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## م-خالد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## مش لاقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بن سيف (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## faltomalto (23 ديسمبر 2010)

merci


----------



## فور ام (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على جهودك الرائعة


----------



## هشام الزائدي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الشرح الرائع واكبر تحية إلى عراقنا السليب


----------



## bvcxz_mn42 (7 مارس 2011)

اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الخرافي اكيد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

تسلمم كتيرر


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (7 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي هاشم ..شي بيرفع الراس ... ليس غريب على العراقيين الأماجد هذا المستوى...


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جاري التحميل


----------



## freemanghassan (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 مارس 2011)

_لك جزيل الشكر_


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
والله الموفق


----------



## amr awad (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م عامر (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هاشم حسن قال:


> ​
> 01_creating_a_column_gridhttp://eng-hashimhassan.blogspot.com/2008/04/etabs-92-lessons.html​


 



هاشم حسن قال:


> define sections​


 



هاشم حسن قال:


> هذه هي المحاضرة الثالثة وهي عن اضافة الأعمدة والجسور
> لتنزيل المحاضرة أضغط هنا​
> لمشاهدة المحاضرات دون الحاجة لتنزيلها اضغط هنا


 



هاشم حسن قال:


> المحاضرات الرابعة والخامسة والسادسة والسابعة
> 
> هنا​






amr awad قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
تجميع الروابط ...
جزاك الله كل الخير ​


----------



## maged1910 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه و بالتوفيق دايما


----------



## gota2025 (18 فبراير 2012)

أكثر من رائع .........مزيد من العطاء


----------



## sahar sayed (1 يناير 2013)

الله يبارك لكم في علمكم


----------



## شريف العباسى (21 فبراير 2013)

الروابط مش شغاله يا مهندسين


----------



## engineer (4 مايو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

